# Psalm 147 Sung by the Glover Children



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2007)

Psalm 147 sung by the Glover children. Matthew -- is that your children? 

[video=youtube;r7eQJxUallA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7eQJxUallA[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 18, 2007)

lovely!

Is that dance or drama?


----------



## Augusta (Dec 19, 2007)

Way cute.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 19, 2007)

American accents, so I don't think it will be Matthew.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Dec 19, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> American accents, so I don't think it will be Matthew.



Besides, there aren't enough of them to be all of Matthew's.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2007)

JohnOwen007 said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> > American accents, so I don't think it will be Matthew.
> ...



Actually, although one can't always go by accents (I'm American but had a British accent til I was 6 or so from being raised in the Caribbean; Paul McCartney sounds like an American when he sings too ), I thought I detected an Australian accent. The YouTube clip itself says that these are the Glover children (Joshua, Bethany, and James) from the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Australia. And I found the names of Matt Glover's children online along with pictures of the Glover family to match, so I think my initial guess was correct. (And if any of this info should be deleted for privacy reasons, I'll be happy to do so.)


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah... I didn't check the clip. If it is from the RPCA, then they most likely are Matthew's children (there are only two congregations in the RPCA to my knowledge).




Oh, and Marty, different Matthew


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't recognize the tune (obviously common meter). Can anyone tell me its name?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> I don't recognize the tune (obviously common meter). Can anyone tell me its name?



Jay -- It's from the Book of Psalms from Singing, a tune called Onward. You can listen to it here.


----------



## Tirian (Feb 2, 2008)

Heya folks,

It's been a busy time at the Glover household these last few months and my visits here have sadly been few and far between. Good pickup Andrew, they are indeed my kids! My wife also stars in the reflection in the window helping them with the actions!

I had been asked by my ministers teenage girls if I would give permission to our children being recorded for a C&C competion - little did I know at the time I was agreeing to that being posted on Youtube! Anyway, I trust God to the safety of our family and I don't mind it being there.

Good pickup with the american accent btw, that is one of Pastor Blackwoods girls helping to lead them behind the camera 

Someone made the comment it couldnt be my children because there aren't enough!! Well, rejoice with us as I annouce my wife IS expecting our fourth child by God's grace in mid June!!

Also, rejoice with us, as the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Australia conducted a service of organisation yesterday, formally organising the Frankston Congregation. Pastor Ed Blackwood was called by God through the expression of His people by being elected to minister the congregation. By the will and abundant mercy of God we now have three congregations in Australia - Geelong, McKinnon and Frankston.

We held workship services in Frankston today for the first time as a fully organised congregation! Praise the Lord!

Cheers,

Matt


----------

